# phase is gone in dwelling



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Call poco


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

seriously?

are you an electrician?

are you one of those highly intelligent, Canadian trained electrician that FastFokker is always telling us about?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Sounds like you need to replace the butter knives.


----------



## Grieves (Aug 7, 2013)

**** sakes you guys


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

lol.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Grieves said:


> hello. If anyone has come across this it would be very helpful. I am metering at the main service in a house and there is no voltage between one phase and the neutral. I realize I am basically measuring the whole house in parallel but is there a chance this could be the utility's problem? I also get 120V between both hots so I am also suspicious of a short somewhere. thanks in advance, its an old house.


Is it a single phase or three phase system? If it's single phase and there's a phase out wouldn't that mean no phases left?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I think he means 1 hot leg. Yes call the poco.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

drspec said:


> seriously?
> 
> are you an electrician?
> 
> are you one of those highly intelligent, Canadian trained electrician that FastFokker is always telling us about?


Intelligent people don't become electricians, on either side of the border. Doctors, lawyers and engineers all make more money and don't crawl around in attics.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

where exactly are you taking the measurements from?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Geez no one has answered yet :laughing:

Yeah you lost a phase leg somewhere between the utility transformer and your service. If it's missing all the time (as opposed to intermittently) then it's easy to trace out.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Geez no one has answered yet :laughing:
> 
> Yeah you lost a phase leg somewhere between the utility transformer and your service. If it's missing all the time (as opposed to intermittently) then it's easy to trace out.


If it's single phase he lost a pole.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> seriously?
> 
> are you an electrician?
> 
> are you one of those highly intelligent, Canadian trained electrician that FastFokker is always telling us about?


Tuff room.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

IF you are metering from the line side of the main breaker with the breaker in the off position and you meter 120v to ground on 1 phase, and 0 to ground on the other, there is a good chance you are missing a phase from the pole. 

ALWAYS measure hots to hots, to neutral, ground, and neutral to ground. check your measurements on all options to ensure there is no backfeeding. 

no one asked yet either, is the main fused? or MB?


----------

